
Show HN: 8chen – A New Hacker News Client for iOS - 8chen
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/8chen-for-hacker-news/id1308885491?mt=8
======
stephenr
Couldn't tell from the screenshots, does this allow
login/submission/commenting/my threads/etc?

~~~
8chen
It does not (yet). Sorry!

------
ubergesundheit
Looks great, is fast and feels good so far.

There is one nitpick I have: The usual iOS swipe from left to go back is not
working on iPhone SE (iOS 11.2)

~~~
8chen
Thanks! I wasn't aware of that bug. Surprising because it works on iPhone
6/7/X!

